# Florence’s 1st Photoshoot…



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Florence, my lovely niece (& God-Daughter!) was christened on the weekend and we'd arranged a photoshoot with some of my new fully mobile studio equipment. I'm now going full time self-employed photographer so was a good portfolio bulker showing of mobile portraiture and word spreader rounder :thumb:

#1









#2









#3









Fair to say she had a lovely time posing for the camera and took it all in her stride including three costume changes!

Nudies :lol:

#4









#5









#6









#7









#8









#9









She's just over 4 months old now and changing everyday so will be interesting doing more shoots over the coming months to see how she evolves even more.

Christening Gown

#10









#11









#12









#13









Thanks for looking + reading! :thumb:

_All photos taken with Canon EOS 5D Mark II & 24-105mm f/4L IS, yongnuo triggers, 430 EXII & 580 EXII using Hi-Lite, Train and AIO umbrella_

drew


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

5 and 11 are crackers. Nice.

The parents are happy, I suspect?! 

Bret


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Your model is very, very cute.

Number 2 is my pick i love that 'hello, i know you' look babies have.

I don't think you will have any trouble getting work as a photographer. 

You don't seem to have a weak spot in your repertoire from what you have
shown. 

G.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

A bonny baby for sure and some cracking facial expressions caught there :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Great shots mate! Love the catch light. :thumb:



Maxtor.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Drew

#2 9 and 11 are the winners out of a great set :thumb:

Good luck with your new career! I'm sure it will be challenging but very rewarding and with a great porfolio (which from what I've seen of your shots you have already) many opportunities lie ahead


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Gorgeous, thats all I can say about that, and shes a little cracker, my best friend has just had a baby and im being all maternal at the moment


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

sharpy24 said:


> Gorgeous, thats all I can say about that, and shes a little cracker, my best friend has just had a baby and im being all maternal at the moment


thanks - it really is amazing how quick their appearance changes everyday isn't it!



cheekeemonkey said:


> Drew
> 
> #2 9 and 11 are the winners out of a great set :thumb:
> 
> Good luck with your new career! I'm sure it will be challenging but very rewarding and with a great porfolio (which from what I've seen of your shots you have already) many opportunities lie ahead


Thanks very much fella, comments much appreciated :thumb::thumb:



Maxtor said:


> Great shots mate! Love the catch light. :thumb:
> 
> Maxtor.


Thanks man, cheers :thumb:



Multipla Mick said:


> A bonny baby for sure and some cracking facial expressions caught there :thumb:


Cheers Mick :thumb:



Gruffs said:


> Your model is very, very cute.
> 
> Number 2 is my pick i love that 'hello, i know you' look babies have.
> 
> ...


thanks fella, much appreciated :thumb:



bretti_kivi said:


> 5 and 11 are crackers. Nice.
> 
> The parents are happy, I suspect?!
> 
> Bret


thanks man, yes very


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Aye up Drewster, fantastic shots mate. It's come on such a long way from chopping Ratty's face on garden gnomes! :lol:

Best of luck with the venture mate, i know i've said it before, but it was your pics (in the good old days :thumb that inspired me to buy a DSLR and try and take up photography as a bit of a hobby when i get the chance.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Theyre great mate!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Shiny said:


> Aye up Drewster, fantastic shots mate. It's come on such a long way from chopping Ratty's face on garden gnomes! :lol:
> 
> Best of luck with the venture mate, i know i've said it before, but it was your pics (in the good old days :thumb that inspired me to buy a DSLR and try and take up photography as a bit of a hobby when i get the chance.


Thanks Lloydster, means a lot :thumb: definately was the good old days! and completely forgotten about Ratty :lol::lol:



GIZTO29 said:


> Theyre great mate!


Thanks fella :thumb:

drew


----------

